# Trying to figure it out!



## maddenj (Dec 13, 2009)

As I'm the only teacher/grown-up at my high school even remotely interested in figuring out our poor auditorium's lighting system, I'm at a loss because it's really old! I'll upload pictures soon, but I'm trying to figure out what it would take to upgrade!


----------



## Studio (Dec 13, 2009)

Is it a really big box with lots of large levers and a panel that looks like a telephone switchboard, or it it actual board that you can control lights form. Post pics and you will be surprised with the number of people that will help.


----------

